# best sq/spl subs??



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

looking for awsome sq but i do like to crank it once in a while ill admit it... so im looking for something built for sq but that can pound with the best of them?? im considering the diyma 12" but unsure of it yet??? want to be able to have some serious spl when i want it... i know its not a spl system and i dont expect 150+ db...lol but want capability there...looking into the xtant x2's after getting rave reviews about them, anyone know about these??


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

zfactor said:


> looking for awsome sq but i do like to crank it once in a while ill admit it... so im looking for something built for sq but that can pound with the best of them?? im considering the diyma 12" but unsure of it yet??? want to be able to have some serious spl when i want it... i know its not a spl system and i dont expect 150+ db...lol but want capability there...looking into the xtant x2's after getting rave reviews about them, anyone know about these??


I have a w7 for sale.

THE sql reference.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

other options though, no offense to anyone just not a jl fan, i have my reasons i will not get into here


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

no one??


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

IDQ
Arc
IDMax
alumapro
w6v2
infinity vq
Focal
illusion
The list goes on and on


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i want sql though ??? i would not have i guess classified some of those that way???


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

I like the JBL WGTi myself...


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Stereo integrity
Adire
RE audio 
JL
Arc
Soundstream
are some of my favorites


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

This is all in my opinion...

Great SQ subwoofers in their recommended enclosures can be adjusted to play extremely loud but to obtain that SPL characteristic that so many people enjoy is not possible.

And those SQL subs or SPL subs can sound clean and play loud but their FR is nowhere near flat unless installed in a well designed box. And in that case, their SQ capabilites are decent as well as their SPL but then you fall short in both categories.

I hope I am not offending anyone and please feel free to disagree if you must. But if it is true SQ you are after, find a great sub for that purpose. Boost the gain and play with your EQ and XO settings to obtain more low-end when you want it.

With that said, the DIYMA 12" subwoofer, from people's opinions so far, seems like the way to go!!!!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Eclipse Ti
Alchemy RX
Boston Pro series
a/d/s 
PPI flat piston
DLS UR or Iridium...

....and my brain is dry.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

And this isn't directed to the original poster, but in general I've found that a number of folks that say they want SQL,etc, really want to hit hard and be loud. I admit, though a guitarist, and while I do enjoy true sound quality, I also like to feel the bass at times depending on my mood and the song....

XBL enabled subs are regarded as good SQ subs by alot of folks, but some don't care for the sound of them. I have dual Atlas 12's and at first wasn't very impressed w/them on ANY setting but the SQ of them eventually won me over....

Just random brain farts, sorry....

Jeremy


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

There are many good sql subwoofers!!!

Infinity Kappa perfect
JL w7 or W6
Jbl Gti
DD 9512f
Idmax
RE XXx
Idq
Cerwin Vega Stroker


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

Although I've only used the SoundSplinter Rl-p 15, I really like the Rl-p line of subs from SoundSplinter. Affordable, great output, nice low end, well-built and designed. IMHO, it is hard to beat the TC9/TC2+ design.

With that said, if I was wanting a 12, I'd get the DIYMA 12. If the Master (npdang) ever puts out a DIYMA 15, I'm all over.

Tough to beat a 12 that requires only 0.5 cu. ft. and has those kinds of specs/design features for $150.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I think if you port a IDQ 15 at 28 hz and give it 400-500 watts, youll have great SQ and it will get loud. I have 1 12 IDQ ported to 28 and I dont feel I'll ever change my sub. (Unless DIYMA has a shorter waiting period)


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

I am in the same boat in choosing a new sub,and I am either going to go with the TC1000 , or a custom built RE SX hybrid from viveet at SD,both seem like great products,but the re sx requires a little more power.Any feedback on the 2 ??


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

My SX hybrid arrived from Scott at Fi last Friday. I haven't had time to install it yet. I have a SX15 and it leans more towards SPL than SQL, in my opinion. 




















To follow up on what someone else mentioned, the RL-p would be a very good option. I have a couple of them and couldn't be any more pleased with their performance.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

Also think about what you really want and where do you like your response more. Having owned both, subs like Adire Brahma and RE XXX won't have too much midbass information present. On the other hand subs like IDMax will have that (judging from review in the Review section).
After being in the chase for SQL sub, I'm a bit confused regarding what I want now. You probably need to cycle through/hear different subs mentioned to choose the ones that you like by the type of sound they produce. For example I'm determined to think that XBL enabled subs sound too dull and flat.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

ClinesSelect said:


> My SX hybrid arrived from Scott at Fi last Friday. I haven't had time to install it yet. I have a SX15 and it leans more towards SPL than SQL, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK - none of my business, I know, but I'm just being overtaken by curiosity:

How many/what subs do you have? Those I recall from prior posts are ALL awesome.


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

SI Mags,I have a pair..they are the best that ever owned they are clean sounding and they get loud without being muddy or distorted...I`m feeding mines 1200 watts each and it is in a sealed box, i never knew that a sealed box could get so loud and it flexs my back window. I have owned Adire brahmas and i have played with the old audiomobile 12 mass and some jl w-6s and the Mags are king of these sql subs..I will have to say the brahmas were a very close second .


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Beau said:


> OK - none of my business, I know, but I'm just being overtaken by curiosity:
> 
> How many/what subs do you have? Those I recall from prior posts are ALL awesome.


Short answer: a whole bunch  

I don't want to screw up this guy's thread by going off on a tangent. 

Oh and x2 on the SI Mag recommendation. Great sub also.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

ClinesSelect said:


> Short answer: a whole bunch
> 
> I don't want to screw up this guy's thread by going off on a tangent.
> 
> Oh and x2 on the SI Mag recommendation. Great sub also.


Agreed. Food for thought: A "here are ClinesSelect's subs and a relative comparison of each" thread would be a nice read (at least to me).


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

To my ears, TC series wins hands down. I am currently using a TC+2 10" and I think it is by far the best sounding 10 I have ever heard. 
http://www.tcsounds.com/tcdrivers.htm


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

A ported Rlp 12 or 15 will shine in that application as well. I have one and run it sealed but if you want more output they lend themselves to ported applications really well.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

wow this is old... yeah i had the si's they were nice subs.. not the best ive used or heard though... im playing with (and yes i know they are not a great sql sub) the alpine type x's now since i got them for a steal... 200$ for the pair brand new... and i think im gonna try the fi q's as well... we'll see.. but since this post ive been through a ton of subs..lol


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

LOL I didn't even notice that someone had bumped this.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Z- care to list which ones you liked and disliked?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

what about the rsd?
http://www.etronics.com/product.asp...31313B313&stk_code=phorsd12d&svbname=403&CA=Y

im using the old JBL Gti and I love it


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

legend94 said:


> im using the old JBL Gti and I love it


Oh yeah, Old school GTi's rock... 
They are not low end heavy like most of today's high excursion super subs, but they do a superb job integrating seamlessly with the rest of the system.


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

zfactor said:


> wow this is old... yeah i had the si's they were nice subs.. not the best ive used or heard though... im playing with (and yes i know they are not a great sql sub) the alpine type x's now since i got them for a steal... 200$ for the pair brand new... and i think im gonna try the fi q's as well... we'll see.. but since this post ive been through a ton of subs..lol


just out of curiosity, what are subs you have used that sound better than the SI Mags?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

300Z said:


> Oh yeah, Old school GTi's rock...
> They are not low end heavy like most of today's high excursion super subs, but they do a superb job integrating seamlessly with the rest of the system.


Thats why I still have it  
I have not found a sub that intergrates so well. A close second was the old Alumapro and the ADS rs12 series.


----------



## icemancm (Aug 9, 2006)

DD 1012 in a sealed enclosure...


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

since u like to pump it from time to time, go for the top of the line Digital design sub. 10 or 12" is fine Just make sure you have the right amp. I tell ya its one monster sub that kicks ass


----------

